# What would you guys bid this?



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a road with 6 houses on it and the town stopped plowing it this past year. They called me and asked me if I could give them a price to plow the road for the season. I don't know if I should give them a per trip price or seasonal price. We will be salting also. Heres a picture of the road im talking about. Thanks in advance. Anymore questions just post and I will answer.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Why don't you tell us what you think it should go for we will go from there.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ask your insurance agent...there is a difference in commercial and municipal insurance rates.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr.Markus;2041706 said:


> Ask your insurance agent...there is a difference in commercial and municipal insurance rates.


This for sure. Also, you didn't mention, are the actual driveways included? Any sidewalk work?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Me, here, $90 per push. $15 per home is a deal. Salt/sand, $90 per application, $15 per home is a deal. Let them decide the trigger and frequency of service.
Just a guess, since you can only tell so much from a satellite picture.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mr.Markus;2041706 said:


> Ask your insurance agent...there is a difference in commercial and municipal insurance rates.


I don't think this would qualify as municipal. Again, just the road, or the driveways too? What are you thinking?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JimMarshall;2042939 said:


> I don't think this would qualify as municipal. Again, just the road, or the driveways too? What are you thinking?


I may have misread the post, I thought he was dealing with the Town.

We have several little dead end streets on our Town tender that they can't be bothered with but are still assumed roads.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mr.Markus;2042961 said:


> I may have misread the post, I thought he was dealing with the Town.
> 
> We have several little dead end streets on our Town tender that they can't be bothered with but are still assumed roads.


I may also have misread the post, I assumed he was dealing with the 6 homeowners. There have been a few small roads like that around here that the municipality decides they don't actually own and have abandoned the upkeep on


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like about a 5 minute plow job, 7 if you are going to salt. Plow your way in, turn around and plow out. Back back in and salt on your way out. 2-5" would be about $50 for me and salt would depend on sq ft, but I'm guessing in the neighborhood of $50-$75 for salt.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need to go see your insurance agent, see the extra cost. Then how many events per year, how many times on average you will plow the road. Divide that into the extra insurance cost. Then add that to what you need to make for profit, or forget it. Ive only ever plowed small municipal roads in Jersey. Theres more profit in driveways.


----------

